# World Equestrian Games



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Not sure if anyone is going? But thought I'd ask. First time they are being held outside of Europe! So this is the first time in the US! And also I believe one of the first times all the events will be held at the same place - The Kentucky Horse Park. 

I am really excited! It starts one month from today! They had 1200 horses entered, and are expecting 800 from 58 different countries! 
They've had 4 years to prepare the area for it, and are expecting many thousands of people to come for the games. I told everyone I was going into hibernation, but I can't... cause I will be at the games LOL 
I'm credentialed for 14 of the 15 days! Again very excited, BUT I am dreading the crowds and the TRAFFIC. I am still waiting for information on where to go for parking, etc. I hope I don't have to go to a place and shuttle over, but that could be the case. I live about 15-20 minutes from the horse park, so it's not very far at all. 

I am covering dressage, eventing and jumping - 8 days, but will be there to help out with other events as needed. I am looking forward to Cross Country, and the stadium jumping. I didn't think I'd like dressage too much, but I had a blast watching it back in April during the Rolex Three Day Event.

Well just thought I'd ask if anyone was going. I know there will be some tv coverage, I 'think' NBC will have at least 6 hours of coverage. But I do believe our local NBC channel will offer much more coverage as they usually do all day coverage during the Kentucky Derby, this is 'local' so I'd think they'd get the same kind of coverage...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I could go, that would be so awesome. I can't even watch on TV though since we don't have one, which sucks  I can't wait to see your pics of it though


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

goathappy you dont have a tv in your house? I dont really watch tv but I cant imagine just not having one.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just counted and we have 6 tv's in our house.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We used to have a tv, but we had to tear our old house down due to structural problems so we're living in a park model trailer right now with no tv. So yeah it does suck not having a tv


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am sorry about your house Sarah, I'm sure things will look up soon  
I don't watch much tv myself either, in fact, I watch maybe an hour or two of tv a week! Sad I know, but I'm just not into a lot of the stuff that is on these day.
We have 3 tv's plugged up and one in a closet LOL

Everyone in this area is expecting a big turnout for the World Games. A lot of places are hiring additional employees, especially the restaurants. There is a lot of excitement in the air, and a lot of 'what will it be like,' too...
The horse park has had to build a new indoor arena, out door arena, they have been building up a new cross country course <where the horses go over a 5+ miles over very large jumps and have a time limit to get it done>, plus I know they have to set up more stalls, buildings, etc. 
They have made one lane roads into two lane roads, repaved roads that should have been paved years ago! Built many new hotels, etc. The horse park and the city had to meet the requirements of the World Equestrian Federation. 
This is a huge step for horse sports in the US 

Good thing is...I pretty much know my way around the KY horse park, so that's a relief. The only thing that could be confusing is the cross country and endurance courses. Endurance would be the sport of racing over a long distance. 
They also have something new this year - Para Dressage which is dressage for handicapped riders, should be very cool. Usually it's only allowed in the special olympics, it's never been held with the World Equestrian Games before.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

i plan on soming down! hopefully


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the horse park! I got to go when I was preg with my son some 19 years ago. sigh I'll have to live through you this time. :greengrin: I will let you know when Yung and I get to go. (he's never been and I think we could make a weekend trip out of it...maybe in Oct. for my b-day)

Gina


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks HoosierShadow, things are going well. We have started building a new house, we hope to be in it by Thanksgiving: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Building- ... 6642163946

Sounds like all the improvements they made are similar to the ones they make for the Olympics, thats a lot of work, but then again its for a very cool think


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Sarah, what a shame the house had so many issues inside, because it looked really nice on the outside! And being so old, what a treasure it was. But it looks like your new house is coming along! Congrats! 
Out of curiosity how long was the old house in your family? Very cool that you took all the pics and have the info. The smokehouse cement with the date - very neat.

Gina --- Definitely go back to visit when you can! You can see Cigar, Funny Cide and Da Hoss along with others in the hall of champions. Cigar was Horse of the year and used to be the leading North American $$ earner until Curling came along. Funny Cide won the Kentucky Derby and is a fan favorite. They have a barn that hosts different breeds from around the world and they have daily shows with those horses. The big draft horses who pull the carriages and trollies. They always have events going on out there on the weekends, plus the museum. They have the ENTIRE Calumet farm trophy collection which to me is just amazing. Of course Calumet farm used to be the biggest horse farm in horse racing back in the 1940s-1970's. 
A visit in Oct or April can also include live horse racing at Keeneland racetrack. I LOVE Keeneland, it's a very fan friendly track that attracts top runners. Morning works are a blast, they have a banquet breakfast or if your like me you go to the track kitchen for their yummy breakfast!

They showed a 2 minute segment on the World Games on the news last night, and another channel had a half hour special that I missed!
But from the 2 minute seg, it looks like they are really coming along at the horse park - building all kind of tents, and I believe getting booths up for the vendors? Not sure what all that was, guessing vendors. 
I know my way around the horse park, but now....I am worried LOL

I heard that the Cincy airport will be helping in processing incoming horses. I wonder what kind of quarantine rules they will have in place? I know it's generally 30 days, but not sure what it would be for an event like this. I am guessing the horses have been in quarantine already in their home countries and would be in quarantine for a few days here before being released to go to the horse park. I couldn't imagine keeping up with 800 horses!!!

I won't be doing any shooting on the first day, as I chose not to do reining <2 other girls are doing it>, but it'll give me a day to get adjusted to the layout, and get some pics of the booths, people, etc. all the things they constructed for the event.

Sara--- let me know if you come down, and for what days


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

HoosierShadow said:


> Wow Sarah, what a shame the house had so many issues inside, because it looked really nice on the outside! And being so old, what a treasure it was. But it looks like your new house is coming along! Congrats!
> Out of curiosity how long was the old house in your family? Very cool that you took all the pics and have the info. The smokehouse cement with the date - very neat.


Thank you!

My family was not the original builders of the house, but its been in our family for 4 generations(I'm the 5th generation) I've had a lot of people tell me how nice the old house looked, but the problem is that when they started putting additions onto the original house, they knocked out several important supporting walls which weakened the overall structure. And when we tore it down you could not believe how dry rotted everything was, not to mention the fact that we were having mold problems.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ok will do


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

It's kind of off topic, but have any of you viewed that video of a gal who rides horses without a saddle or bridle? It's really neat. I know there's a short video of it on facebook. She uses pretty much only leg cues to tell the horse what she wants it to do. I dont quite know if I could do that-I like the security of knowing I have a saddle underneath me and some reins.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Not off topic at all IMO 

Her name is Stacy Westfall, and she is AMAZING
I admit, I am in tears EVERY time I see that video - she dedicated it to her late father who had passed away like a month before her famous ride.

Here's a youtube link:





It's a 7 minute long video but soooo worth the watch. So much talent...

And.... I did read a while back that she WILL be doing a performance at the World Equestrian Games! I have actually been meaining to try and find out when, but if it's during the reining sessions, I won't be able to get pics as I won't be doing reining. Two other photographers will be doing it, but I'd sure LOVE to see her perform...she's an amazing horsewoman.

As for the WEG... only 25 days to go! I was reading yesterday they are expecting 600,000 people throughout the 15 day competition!

----
I just found this video on Stacy Westfall & Ellen Degeneres LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I found this on the World Equestrian Games website.... so I will most likely be seeing her after all 

Stacy Westfall to Perform in the 2010 Alltech FEI World Equestrian Games Opening Ceremonies 
Staff Writer 
LEXINGTON, KY-Champion rider and equine competitor Stacy Westfall will entertain audiences as she performs without a saddle or bridle on her champion horse, Roxy, in the Opening Ceremonies of the 2010 Alltech FEI World Equestrian Games.

Westfall, who has appeared on Ellen and is a YouTube sensation, will bring her champion reining horse, Whizards Baby Doll ("Roxy"), out of retirement to participate in the Opening Ceremonies for the world's most prestigious equestrian competition. 
Tickets to the 2010 Games Opening Ceremonies, held on the evening of September 25, are still available and can be purchased at, www.alltechfeigames.com/tickets.

"Stacy brings to life through her amazing performance the relationship and trust between rider and horse," said Dr. Everett McCorvey, Executive Producer of the Opening Ceremonies. "Her remarkable abilities that help to showcase that relationship are a perfect match for what we want audience members to experience during the Opening Ceremonies."

Learning to ride at the age of six, Westfall showed an amazing natural talent with horses. After attending the University of Findlay, OH to major in Equestrian Studies, Westfall went on to become one of the top competitors in her discipline, reining. In 2006, Westfall became the first woman to enter and win the notoriously challenging "Road to the Horse" colt starting competition. The same year, Westfall won the National Reining Horse Association Championship Freestyle Reining competition sans saddle and bridle on her horse Whizards Baby Doll-the first and only time a competitor has attempted to ride without tack.

Her champion horse, Whizards Baby Doll, affectionately known as "Roxy," was semi-retired in 2008. Westfall will be bringing Roxy out of retirement to welcome the world to Kentucky, and to the United States.

Reining is the only western discipline recognized by the International Equestrian Federation, and of the eight disciplines, and is considered America's contribution to equestrian sport. The 2010 Games will feature world championships in eight equestrian sports at Lexington's Kentucky Horse Park from September 25 through October 10.

Stacy Westfall is one of many equine, musical, and cultural entertainers involved in the ceremonies for the 2010 Games. Over 200 horses are slated for the Opening Ceremonies alone. In addition to the equine component of the Opening Ceremony, the "human" component includes orchestra, choir, dancers, headline musicians, movement corps of hundreds of adults and children, as well as local and international celebrities and dignitaries.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

17 days to go.....
Waiting on word about where I will park, when/where to pick up credentials/information. Do I get a spot for my laptop? Do they have lockers so we can lock up equipment we aren't using? I wish we had all this info in advance....
It helps especially when the founder of the website I work for is coming for about a week, and will be setting up 3 remote cameras alone on some of the courses, plus whatever he will be hauling around with him! yeah, can you tell I am envious? Haha...honestly I'd love to have that kind of equipment. I'm just too poor...LOL 

I am working a horse sale this weekend - largest yearling horse sale in the world, and I haven't even made out my short list yet!!!! AGHHHH what is wrong with me???? I'm too worried about the world games right now. There are 200 horses in the first catalog that sell Sun and Mon nights - I will be in the sales pavillion for every horse that goes through the ring...whew, I know, but only 100 per night, not too bad. They used to do book 1 -418 horses, selling 200 a day. 
I don't know how much of the sale I can do after that because of not having a babysitter....the sale lasts around 2 weeks, with almost 5,000 horses....
The sale ends right around the time the world games start.
The world Games end the same weekend our local racetrack's fall meet starts. The first weekend of the fall meet is the biggest weekend, and so I have to figure out how I can be in both places at the same time, since I am the only one from the website who is credentialed at our track! 

Sorry to bore everyone, but I can't believe how busy this fall will be. I just don't know where to start...or end! Another horse sale at the end of Oct, and a big breeding stock sale at the beginning of Nov, PLUS the farms have their open houses, so it's a great time to see the stallions and get photos. I sell a lot of prints privately to horseracing fans, so getting to the Nov sale and farms is a must - that's how I've paid for my kids Christmas the past 2 years!

Yep I like to ramble....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The World Games are just days away!!! Opening Ceremonies are Saturday night!
We're FINALLY getting more info, now that we are days away. I go and pick up my credentials tomorrow morning! The only thing that has me concerned is parking. For some reason they are doing the media shuttle from the hotels in Richmond, KY, which is a pretty good drive for me. I am about 15-20 minutes from the Kentucky Horse Park, but about 45 minutes from Richmond! I read that we can park in spectator parking, and they will give us wristbands to ride the shuttles for free. But does it cost to park? And I keep seeing 'media parking' on the maps, surely they would allow....media to park there? Unless it's just media like NBC, and other big names like that.

And... there are other little things I need to check on. So hopefully it won't be too complicated.
See in horse racing, it's very cool, they really do cater to the media. Our local track - you can leave your stuff in the press box, they have fountain drinks, and they also serve lunch, sometimes special things on the side. Big races, they supply breakfast, lunch and dinner and a variety of drinks. 
The World Games - you have to buy your food which is priced much cheaper than spectator food. But what about drinks....? I don't eat much when I am working, but I can put down a lotta water! It would be nice if they supplied bottles of water.
Next thing to find out is where to leave my stuff. This is what I predict to have with me:
laptop, 2 DSLR cameras, 2 lenses, lens cleaning stuff/batteries/memory cards, which will all go in 2 camera bags and try to cram in my rain gear - poncho, and 4 plastic rain covers. These are light weight, and makes shooting easier. I also have a little carry pouch I use when I am out and about on the grounds - I keep my batteries/memory cards/cleaner, I.D. and any $$ in it as I never take it off.
I hope I don't have to bring a soft mini cooler with ice for bottled water. It's bad enough wherever I park I have to shuttle over, and after the derby last year....lugging that stuff around..whew.

So that's the typical for a photographer....a lot of big time pros have great big suitcases on wheels...I am too poor for that LOL

It's been a lot of fun trying to figure out my schedule....not.
I just don't know how to predict how early I should go on the days that I don't have to be there early. Not getting there early means issues finding parking spots....

I will be out there 12 of the 16 days.
Most days I will be there from about 7am- 6-7pm, which means I have to leave early and get home late.
There are a few days it's only evening events I'll be doing. I wonder if I could just bring a tent and sleep there LOL Not sure my kids and hubby would like that idea though....

Anyway, I am excited, not sure how to prepare myself mentally for this. 
I know I will miss spending time with my kids - plus the first week of Oct is fall break! So I won't get to spend any time with them during their break  My youngest daughter turns 4 on Oct. 4th, and I won't be able to celebrate with her until after the world games are over  Unless we can come up with....something in between.


Soo...... anyone plan on going?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! sounds exciting!! 

can't wait to see pictures


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> wow! sounds exciting!!
> 
> can't wait to see pictures


Thanks Katrina! I can't wait to start getting some pics! Wish me luck though cause I am gonna need it! 

I am kinda bummed because I don't know anyone that is going! Especially photographers! The ones I was sure would be there....aren't going! Or couldn't get credentialed! I know one woman I'll do a little shooting with, but not the others that will come off and on from the website, including the website founder - he comes the first week of Oct. I am the only 'beginning to end' photographer....yeah that's scary LOL I just have to remind myself, go out there and do what I love to do, don't worry about the rest


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well.. you can always take.. a helper, right?? LOL 

good luck!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> well.. you can always take.. a helper, right?? LOL
> 
> good luck!!


I wish LOL THey even mentioned it in an email or in the online handbook that you can't bring anyone to help you, so it must be a popular question...LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow thats strange that you cant bring along help, I wonder the reasoning.

Anyway do you know what major network is planning on carrying it? I havent heard a word of it but then again I rarely watch TV through the summer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A lot of the big events won't let you bring anyone - at least in horse racing/eventing  It's extremely hard to get credentials too. I know a lot of pros that couldn't get their credentials, which some of them it surprised me that they were turned away.

I know NBC will be carrying it, I can't remember how many hours, I will check and let you know the schedule for it. I am sure our local NBC will have a lot of coverage. They have added a couple of extra hours to the newscast in the evenings in preperation as it is, and whent he Kentucky Derby comes they have all day coverage <and it's in Louisville - we're near Lexington>.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I did get my credentials yesterday, whew. Can't miss the office building for pickup that's for sure! 
The only question I still haven't gotten an answer for is...where do I park?! I read that spectator parking is $20! I have wristbands to ride the shuttles for free, so that means I can get on one at a hotel, parking lot, etc.
I thought maybe I could try to get over to a hotel in Frankfort since I live between Frankfort and Lexington. 
It's frustrating, I did email them about it last night. If I don't hear anything by tomorrow then I'll have to try and call. Wish me luck with that one!

They will have lockers for us to use...another 'WHEW.' I was worried about my laptop/camera bags/jacket/ and all the other stuff I need to lug with me.

Anyway, the games are only 3 days away! Very exciting! The weather looks to cool off on Saturday too, possibly a chance of rain. It'll be in the low 90s the rest of this week! I'll be glad for the cool off. We desperately need the rain, but I hope it holds off until after the opening ceremonies.

They put up a list of riders for each country. The United States uas 88! After looking at some of the countries, I see some familiar names from the Rolex Three Day Event back in April, so it will be nice to see some familiar athletes. I wonder if Karen O'Connor will be riding her horse Mandiba. I sure hope so, he is GORGEOUS! He did very well in every stage of the event, except for stadium jumping.




























The winner of Rolex will be here as well, which is very cool, wonder if his horse he won Rolex with will be his horse for WEG? Hope so 
And the rider that got me headline news/Sports Illustrated published will be here too! Olvier Townend.

Wonder if he'd be insulted if I ask him to autograph my copy of Sports Illustrated? LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well opening ceremonies is the day after tomorrow! I am excited, but still have to get some unanswered questions.....answered today since the media center officially opens today.

I've been working on getting my laptop cleared out. Amazing how I've managed to put almost 200GB worth of pictures on it since April. I don't have an external hard drive, so uh yeah.....lots of dvds.....I think I've burned over 30 and have about 4 more to go? 
Funny how the guy at the computer store said, '200GB is a lot, it'll take you a long time to fill that up.' LOL

I think my biggest concern now is. Lockers. If parking is such a big mess of an ordeal, I worry about the locker situation too. I fear that I'd get there and have no place for my stuff! So I am calling this morning to double check on lockers. 

And then eating/drinking.
You can bring bottled water with you, but NO food. They said the food prices for media were cheaper than spectator food.
Where is the cheaper part?
Thee is 'nothing' cheap about it. 

At the horse races, the track's I've been too have always provided the media with lunch, and drinks. But not the equestrian world. It's going to be costly  

I am going to scout out a hotel today and hopefully if I can park there I can shuttle back and forth. Wish me luck cause I know I'll need it! I can't believe they don't have a place in the city of Lexington for the media to park for FREE. Richmond is sooooo far away from the Kentucky Horse Park, it just doesn't make sense to me.
All about the $$$$......though have I ever said that anything to do with the horse park is costly?

Well anyway, thanks for my constant rambling. I know I have already given my friends and husband an earful....


----------



## 2horses (Jun 28, 2010)

SO jealous  Can't wait to see your pics! I went to Rolex 3 or 4 times. The last year I went was the year they put in the stadium seating by the arena. Just wasn't the same without tying you chair to the rail the night before... Or getting there at 6 am to get a prime spot at Head of the Lake...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have only been to Rolex one time before, probably in 2005 and wasn't paying much attention, I was invited to go with some friends and we went to wach Cross Country. 
The cross country course will be run similar to Rolex - new jumps, but same thing - ropes marking the paths. I am curious if they will use the 'hollow' which was the jump 3 horses fell over within a 40 minute time frame. It's a neat jump, just for some reason those 3 horses came at it wrong...

I'm going over tomorrow. I FINALLY got parking arranged! I was really worried! I talked to a hotel on the southside of town to get the first shuttle departure times, and the kind manager told me I can park there, and even invited me in for breakfast! Very kind of him to do 
The first shuttle leaves tomorrow at....5am! YIKES LOL. Okay so maybe I'll take the 2nd or 3rd shuttle over since I don't have to be there bright and early. 
Tomorrow my plan is to check in, get a locker which will cost me $20 to rent for the games <couldn't this be free?? geez...>, see if I have a work station or if I have to use one of the ones we have to share with others...
I have to have a $50 deposit <check works...whew> for a vest, which I had guessed would be the case. 
At least I was invited to brunch for free tomorrow!
I want to walk around the different 'villages' that are set up, get pics, try to get anything of interest. The Opening Ceremonies don't start until 7pm, so I am not in a rush to get there too early.

My son gets to go on Monday  The sponsor gave my son's school tickets for the 4th/5th graders to go on Monday so the kids are excited  I'm hoping I can catch them before they go back to school and get a group picture, but we'll see. 
Still to get to go.... when I was in school I would have LOVED to get to do something like that!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have lots of fun -- and update when you can


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I am here! It was a busy morning, and I am sleepy eyed, AHH! I know...
It's been hectic, as they ran out of large lockers, so I've been hanging out in the media center so when they get more large lockers in, I can get one.

It wasn't busy this morning at all, I was the only one on the shuttle! But it's getting busy here now, but opening ceremonies don't start until 7pm... It's going to be pretty awesome 

I went to a media brunch for the American Saddlebred's, and met some nice people. Capt Kirk is here! haha  William Shattner <I don't think I've ever known how to spell his last name LOL>. BTW, he shows Saddlebreds, which I did know, but didn't know he would be here, so very awesome, he looks great. No real pics though as he was swarmed by people sticking recorders in his face...

I also am pretty sure I saw Sheikh Mohammed driving around on a golf cart with some of his people...LOL It was kinda funny seeing him driving others around, but I think he's a man who likes to do things himself in most cases. When he goes to a horse sale, he wants to see and inspect them for himself...
still amusing though 

Canon is also here, and letting me borrow a Canon 7D....OMG you guys I am in LOVE with this camera! I keep it until tomorrow, but was told I can loan it again so I have it for Monday. Might even borrow a 100-400mm lens for Monday too! Very exciting 

Please wish me luck, it's gonna be crazy as can be, and not a lot of informative information to go with it!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the shat shows horses?!?!? WOW!! so neat.. i
m TOTALLY using that as an excuse on my boyfriend to like animal stuff


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha  Yep he'll be in the opening ceremonies this evening - driving a champion Saddlebred, his wife will be riding a champion.

Waiting for the 7pm ceremonies. Its in the mid 70s and BEAUTIFUL, but the sun is def. hot. I've been out walking around and there are a lot of people here spread throughout the grounds. Such a gorgeous day to be here


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Everyone, thought I'd share real quick. I am on lunch break waiting for some pics to upload in my editing program. 
I've been out every day since saturday, pretty much all day long, I'm barely averaging 4 hours of sleep! YIKES! But I have relief coming on Thurs - a couple of photogs are coming in to help 

Just thought I'd share some of the stuff that is being published with one of the mags! Here's the link!

http://www.eques.com.au/SEPT-2010/WEG_PAGE1.htm

I'll post more when I can, hoping i have time to eat in a few minutes!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I think I survived the WEG.... I ended up spending 14 of 16 days there! It ended Sunday, and I am just starting to catch my breath.
I have to say, it was such an amazing experience! I was really sad the last day, it just went by so quickly, even though I was completely exhausted!
I was going out around 7am, and not getting home most days until 8pm! Soooo much walking which wasn't a big deal, but the mile walk from the media village to the bus shuttles was tiring, and the last week I decided to drive over <finally got free parking in spectator parking lot>, and it was over a mile walk! 
Saturday Oct 2nd, was the cross country course for the eventers - where the horses go over the large jumps and around 6 miles within about 10 minute time frame.
I think I must have walked 10 miles that day within 6 hours time! It was a blast, but sure felt like deja vu from the April 3 day event! I am to the point when I do cross country, maybe I shouldn't listen to my instinct so much on where I should go! Anyway...

I am trying to make up the lost time with my goats now. My herd queen has become sooooo skittish! Silly girl! I missed them all sooooo much, and spent a few hours with them yesterday. I went out and trimmed feet, gave them all a cup of grain while I did their feet. My girls are really good and if I do feet in the stall I don't have to use a leash, I do need the leash for the kids though.
The buck even let me mess with his feet without anyone holding him!!!! A TOTAL SHOCK! But his feet are soooo HARD, I couldn't get the trimmers to trim them! I guess I will have to have macho man hubby do it for me LOL But still sooo pleased that the big man let me mess with him  He even let me rub on him afterwards outside the stall! Of course I sprayed my hand with some bleach cleaner, and washed a few times to get the smell out! BUT, I don't mind if it means he's letting me touch him!

Anyway, just thought I"d post.... I'll try to get on the forum more as I get caught up....


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome back! Thought we would have to send out a search party. :greengrin: 
How's the hubby liking his job?

Gina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha Gina! 

Glad you had a great time


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Gina! Yep I think my hubby was ready to send out a search party there for a few days! One night i didn't get home until after midnight and was back out there by 7am all day there, get home about 8:30pm, and back out again by 7am that next day! WHEW....everyone kept asking me...how did I do it? And honestly, I have no idea!

Hubby likes his job, thanks for asking! And thankfully it wasn't too bad getting to/from work during the world games, since he works about 2 miles away. Most of the big events were held at night, or on saturdays, so it saved him a lot of headache!
He still wants to keep his options open for a new job, even though he likes this farm a lot, he wants to make more $$$. I think he might try to get back into foaling which starts in January. 

Thanks Stacey! It was definitely an experience of a lifetime. Sadly, I hear they don't hold the world games at the same venue twice, so that means it may never be held in the US ever again simply because there is no other place here that is adequate for it. So sad....maybe in years to come they will decide to come back.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been really busy, so haven't had a chance to upload much, but... here's pics from DRESSAGE. I have a handful of riders I haven't uploaded yet, but eventually I will. I am just going through them day -by- day now.

So anyway...here's the link to what I have up right now. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 19/detail/

I don't expect anyone to go through all the pages LOL But definitely check out Edward Gal and Moorlands Totilas - they won it all in Dressage! THey helped their team win team, and they won all the individual competitions too! 
If anyone knows how much of a legend Secretariat was to racing, well Totilas is the 'Secretariat' of Dressage is what I've been told by many. He is the only dressage horse to ever get the high scores that he gets.

Juan and Fuego from Spain are my favorites. Fuego gets sooooooooo serious about it, it's really cute! He's a very handsome horse, and moves so beautifully.

BTW, most of the pics of the horses I mentioned above are on the first and last pages.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Wow. love them!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Totilas!! Great shots


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I haven't had a chance to upload anything in a few days now! I am anxious to get back to work on them. Last minute I was asked to take pics of a 15 year old girls mass and birthday party.....so..... we went to the church, then I went and did a couple of races at the racetrack, and then to the party. It was a loooong day, and I am slowly getting the church pics done. I took them in RAW, so I have to develope them with one program and finish the edit in another. THis is all new territory for me, first time doing people stuff, and I never shoot in RAW because it's too time consuming and takes up a lot of space. BUT for things like this it's really necessary as you can do more editing to a RAW file than you can a JPEG.

My son is doing a scrapbook in school on our state and there is a section at the end where he can add his own state related subject there....oh yeah.. world equestrian stuff....haha... he'll ace this one!


----------

